# Why You Should Update Dolphin Hd



## bobdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

* Still waiting on my TP, so here is something you might find interesting I know i did (from androidpolice.com)*

* Description*

As it turns out, Dolphin HD, one of the top browsers the Android platform has to offer, sends pretty much every web page url you visit, including those that start with https, to a remote server _en.mywebzines.com_, which belongs to the company. In fact, the WebZines feature was introduced only recently back in June with version 6.0, so it's safe to say this tracking started around the same time.
I've fired up a packet sniffer and indeed found every url I visited, including AndroidPolice.com, Gmail on https, reddit, etc. instantly sent to en.mywebzines.com, in plain-text at that. Now, the latter is not as important, as your http requests can already be sniffed by anyone on the local network, but the fact that every single url is reported to Dolphin's headquarters is more than disturbing.
*Note*: To be clear, the data reported includes only urls and _not _contents of web pages themselves.
I wasn't able to find a privacy policy that covers this aspect of Dolphin (i.e. the app itself), and frankly I don't think an official document that confirms these intentions exists. Did they really think somebody wouldn't notice?

This issue has since been fixed with the release of 7.0.2
http://www.androidpo...-in-plain-text/
There is the link to the rest of the article and details about it


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

They might have fixed the issue in 7.0.2 but they showed their bad intentions by selling all the user's information to en.mywebzines.com. They lost the trust of millions of people and no one knows they might do it again in their next release/s without informing the users. *I will definitely stay away from Dolphin Browser from now on.*
Shame on Dolphin Browser's management!

*There is no "fix" or "update" for scamming.*


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

the XDA thread where this was discovered

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1319529

the Dolphin people have also responded in that thread


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't care if they fixed the error.
There are too many choices to select from.
Opera Mobile Browser....incoming.
Uninstalling Dolphin immediately.

/wave


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> the XDA thread where this was discovered
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1319529
> 
> the Dolphin people have also responded in that thread


See here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1319529&page=15 post # 141


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> See here: http://forum.xda-dev...1319529&page=15 post # 141


why do i need to see there?


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Meh. I'd stop using it out of principle, but it's really the best browser for the Touchpad out right now.

Get off your asses, Firefox.


----------

